# 2.0 tsi Chain or Belt driven?



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Booking my car in for a cambelt change and the nice lady at Audi explained that my car is chain driven not belt driven? Is that correct? 2.0 tsi (10plate).

Cheers!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

That's news to me? I thought it was only the V6 with a chain


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Similar experience, which I added to a post the other day...

Bought my low mileage 2009 (MY2010, pre-facelift) TT 2.0 litre last September and asked the dealer selling it to replace the cam belt (due at 5 yrs). He told me this had a timing chain. Subsequently they have reminded me to have the belt changed, and I referred them to the earlier discussion.
I have quoted the reg no to Audi UK who confirmed it was chain driven.
I have also asked my local independent who confirmed that my engine, with code CCZA... is chain driven. Engine codes BPY... are belt driven.
Dealer rang me the other evening to suggest my cam-belt needed changing!
I really do wonder - a couple of things...
Do the dealers really know the cars they sell?
Do I really have a chain driven engine?
Does anyone have the definitive answer?

To date I have had no further input.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

my11 are chain driven, earliest examples are generally 60 plates with some with the facelift and others without. Maybe they started rolling out the revised engines earlier


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

legend139 said:


> That's news to me? I thought it was only the V6 with a chain


Exactly what I said to her.

A bit of google does show that some TFSi/TSi came with a chain

http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/13 ... -or-chain/

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=176164


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

It's a similar 'family' engine that's in the Mk6 /7 GTI and those are chain driven.

We had an 11 plate GTI and that's the EA888 chain driven

They are used on the later MK 2 TT's I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Brembo


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Veneeringman said:


> We had an 11 plate GTI and that's the EA888 chain driven
> 
> They are used on the later MK 2 TT's I believe.


Correct.
EA888 engine timing is chain driven (211ps)
EA113 engine timing is belt driven (200ps)


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Mk2Stu said:


> Veneeringman said:
> 
> 
> > We had an 11 plate GTI and that's the EA888 chain driven
> ...


Mine being a 10plate, how would I be able to check for sure. At my office desk right now, so getting the VIN or Logbook isnt an option.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine's a 59 plate, 200 PS.
Reading the above, and this Wikipedia table
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Vo ... 6_FSI_85kW
I deduce mine is chain driven.
The engine code (CCZ) is visible on a label at the O/S end of the engine, to the rear of the dipstick.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Is that a CCZA or a CCZB engine?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

My service book indicates CCZA.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

i'm properly confused now, audi said i need my cambelt changed next year as the cars 5 years old but i've got the

EA888 engine timing is chain driven (211ps)

?

confused.com

cheers

migzy


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

Take a picture of the engine bay and post it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Brembo


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

My Audi dealer has phoned me twice reminding me. I believe they are just ringing customers at 5 years without checking fully, because they have also told me twice that it has chain driven valves. Audi UK and my independent have also told me it's chain driven.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is a vid of my old TT. This is the EA888 engine (chain). The EA113 looks radically different.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

that's the one i've got, so looks like audi haven't got a clue, cool saves me £590 next year having to replace water pump and belt


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

found this linky that explains the difference

http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01 ... SIvTSI.pdf


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Graham'sTT said:


> My service book indicates CCZA.


Surprising. Never knew there was an engine between the 200bhp BWA engine and the new 211 facelift engine. (Code CCZB I believe)


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

migzy said:


> found this linky that explains the difference
> 
> http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01 ... SIvTSI.pdf


Nice link. Shame the BWA engine isn't mentioned, but I believe that one was never sold in the USA.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Mine is a CCZA engine. That link doesn't mention the CCZA engine code?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

The Wikipedia table I added to my earlier post (15.38 today) lists both CCZA and CCZB engines, but the latter not in the TT.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Phoned Audi, gave them the chasis and engine codes. Confirmed it was chain driven. Advised me that it doesn't need changing.

So booked in a haldex and S tronic service.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

:idea:

To all those who cheer that they've got a chain, so no replacement necessary: Indeed that's the case. However do keep in mind you have a serpentine belt too. Normally that one gets changed together with the timing belt. In case of a chain, do keep an eye on that one as it's not automatically being replaced. Should be simple and cheap to replace though 

It's not likely to cause much damage if it breaks, but it's highly annoying nonetheless.


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

migzy said:


> found this linky that explains the difference
> 
> http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01 ... SIvTSI.pdf


Great find, good read. Thank you


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks to all contributors for their help in clarifying this otherwise muddled issue.
One question for TT-driver though:
you say we have a "serpentine belt" too. By this do you mean the auxiliary belt that drives the alternator and water pump, or is there another belt associated with valve timing?
Graham.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

you should only have to change the serpentine belt if it's showing signs of cracking, as they do perish with age.

ta

migzy


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Graham'sTT said:


> Thanks to all contributors for their help in clarifying this otherwise muddled issue.
> One question for TT-driver though:
> you say we have a "serpentine belt" too. By this do you mean the auxiliary belt that drives the alternator and water pump, or is there another belt associated with valve timing?
> Graham.


I was referring to the auxiliary belt. I replaced my auxiliary belt in 20 minutes for around 15 pound. Nothing wrong with doing that every 5 years or 60k miles, just for peace of mind. For a proper inspection of the belt you'd need to take it off anyway. They may last twice as long, but what's 15 pounds and a bit of labour?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Reecey (Jan 27, 2015)

I just phoned up my local audi dealership and they confirmed that my 2007 2.0L TFSI FWD 6-Speed manual was chain driven as they had nothing on their system for cambelts or anything like that for a replacement part for that model.

Well that's what she said anyway...


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

2007 a 2.0 TFSI and a chain? 

What's the engine code if I may ask? I believe the code is on the cam belt cover (or chain cover for that matter) left side of the engine when you're in front of the car looking in the engine bay.


----------

